# New Sprayer



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Check this out. Made from damn near scratch and ready for action. A buddy and I built these over the off season for our yards. We put a lot into the quality of these, so outside of a bomb, it should withstand anything.


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

Looks rad!


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice! Where did you get the wheels/tires? Looking for some like that for mine.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

bp2878 said:


> Nice! Where did you get the wheels/tires? Looking for some like that for mine.


Got them at northern tool. They are run flats as well and their width prevents ruts when my tank is at the full 55 gallons


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

w0lfe said:


>


Wow, that looks like a really nice setup!

Can you please post some pictures of your pump setup, and what the frame looks like under the tank?

55 gallons - you must have some pastures to take care of...?

You could use that bad boy for watering your yard...! :thumbup:


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> w0lfe said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yeah I have a large lot to take care of, but it's going to be used for everything.... pre-em, herbicide, insecticide, iron, etc..

I'll try to get some pics posted in the coming days.. Right now it's setting under a tarp that's completely covered in snow.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Which hose reel is that? I've been looking to upgrade to one.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> w0lfe said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Dkrem said:


> Which hose reel is that? I've been looking to upgrade to one.


It's an air hose reel that I bought at Lowe's. I read that people pushed liquid through it and I've had zero issues as well. It's 50 ft total and I fitted it with a wand that I bought off of Amazon


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@w0lfe

Did you stick weld (arc weld) that frame yourself?

If I read the label right, your pump is rated @ 3.9 GPM, right?

Really nice looking unit. :thumbup:


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> @w0lfe
> 
> Did you stick weld (arc weld) that frame yourself?
> 
> ...


Yes welded the entire frame together, and you are correct on the pump. I get just under 2 GPM output as it stands.


----------

